# white plains



## mattyv (Aug 7, 2008)

Is anyone going to make it out to the show this sunday in white plains ny ? How is that show?


----------



## rjmarchisi (Feb 16, 2004)

I am, to deliver some frogs and to pick up supplies for a friend who wants to get a leopard gecko.

Rob


----------



## Nelson42 (Nov 14, 2007)

i am also, i go there twice a year to look and see what good things I can get my luecs. Go early...less people, around 12 it starts to get very crowed, but overall really good event.


----------

